
Krita 4.0 Now Available for Open-Source Digital Painting – Phoronix - rbanffy
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Krita-4.0-Released
======
chrismorgan
Better link:
[https://krita.org/en/item/krita-4-0-0-released/](https://krita.org/en/item/krita-4-0-0-released/)

Being discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16647445](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16647445)

